# où faire réparer/optimiser mon imac G4 "lampe"?



## carowooddragon (29 Novembre 2008)

J'adore mon ordinateur (imac G4 "lampe" acheté aux USA en 2002). Mais le ventilateur fait BEAUCOUP de bruit et parfois les CDroms sont bouillants quand je les enlève. Je ne suis pas du tout mac-bricoleur, et je voudrais faire faire un bon contrôle technique à mon ordi comme cadeau de Noël. Où est-ce que je pourrais l'amener? J'habite près du métro Pont de Sèvres, dans le 92. Merci d'avance pour tout conseil....


----------



## ben206stras (1 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Ton mac est-il bien un iMac tournesol ?

Essayes, avant de l'amener en dépannage, de le passer à l'aspirateur.
La chose est en partie faisable sans démontage, ne sera pas aussi efficace, mais pourrait soulager le ventilateur et faciliter le refroidissement de ta machine.
Il faut aspirer au niveau des ouvertures visibles au pieds du bras articulé ainsi qu'autour de la base, tout cela au niveau des aérations.

Je ne connais pas de réparateur dans ton coin, alors je ne peux pas t'aider plus à ce sujet.


----------



## carowooddragon (2 Décembre 2008)

Merci, je vais essayer. ....


----------

